# Baby Cotton is ready for Easter!



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Pretty cool!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very creepy...i LIKE it


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Do I dare say it? I like her.  She's CUTE!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

EEEESH! That thing doesn't come to life at night. Does it?

Great job on this little prop. Love the basket of eyeballs. Nice touch.

You know...maybe you could mass market these to replace the "garden gnome". LOL!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice dave! Very twisted.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks, you freaks! Cotton is my "all year long" prop.....stays out in the living room and every now and then has to get all dressed up.....this one was my wife's idea!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool dave


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

She is just sooo disturbing, but in a good way!! LOL! Great job.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You married well. LOL!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats great Dave ...
so i'm guessing you dress it for the holidays haha.. cute


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Very cool! That little creation screams for some animation to complete the creepiness.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That thing is just WRONG.

Excellent work.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

You are sick


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, what Slimy and Krough said.....


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's fabulous and very creative. I was humored and repulsed at the same time. Thanks for posting that and tell your wife she has excellent taste


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> I think it's fabulous and very creative. I was humored and repulsed at the same time. Thanks for posting that and tell your wife she has excellent taste


LOL.....I get that alot!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Dave,

You really have to get a 24" animated christmas or halloween motionette figure usually found on Ebay and hack the mechanics out of it. The mechanics will easily incorporate into that creepy creation and really freak people out. Toss it into a crib for halloween, just make sure you have your video camera running. Depending on which 24" animated figure you find, you'll be able to get a panning head movement and at least one arm moving back and forth. The link below is to an auction on Ebay that boasts both arms and head movement.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Animated-24-Mrs...30100839385QQcategoryZ908QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks Richie.....Unfortunately it would be easier to start over and build a new one (and more fun!) I intend on getting around to a project like that one of these days....
Did you notice the small white patch on the bottom of the right foot? That is velcro to hold her feet onto the pedals of a unicycle-type rig.....I have it attached to a long pole, and Cotton appears to be pedaling while swinging her arms limply around....now THAT'S entertainment!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hilarious. NICE i love it


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Too funny! The ace wrap is a nice touch, looks like the poor little ghoul hurt her foot.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

That's just awesome! I love it!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave,
I showed this to my wife this morning she said "Oh My God Thats Horrible" and then started laughing maniacally.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

krough said:


> Dave,
> I showed this to my wife this morning she said "Oh My God Thats Horrible" and then started laughing maniacally.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL! Terrific! And what a name..."Baby Cotton". ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I loved her! Showed her to Hubby, and he just looked at me and walked away...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeeks...

I'm picturing you and krough going in on a playroom setup... baby Cotton would look so awesome along with krough's Dolly and that hideous inbred tricycle kid. Strew some dismembered dolls around, maybe the legs of a dead babysitter sticking out from under the bed... have some singsongy music box tune playing a little off-key... yeah.

Major disturbing. You'd have some people not sleeping for a week.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Yeeks...
> 
> I'm picturing you and krough going in on a playroom setup... baby Cotton would look so awesome along with krough's Dolly and that hideous inbred tricycle kid. Strew some dismembered dolls around, maybe the legs of a dead babysitter sticking out from under the bed... have some singsongy music box tune playing a little off-key... yeah.
> 
> Major disturbing. You'd have some people not sleeping for a week.


No way man!

(Krough scares me.)


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

That is an awesome scene Revenant. I can see it in my head now.

Although I have no idea why I scare Dave The Dead so much. :xbones: 



Revenant said:


> Yeeks...
> 
> I'm picturing you and krough going in on a playroom setup... baby Cotton would look so awesome along with krough's Dolly and that hideous inbred tricycle kid. Strew some dismembered dolls around, maybe the legs of a dead babysitter sticking out from under the bed... have some singsongy music box tune playing a little off-key... yeah.
> 
> Major disturbing. You'd have some people not sleeping for a week.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That would be wicked scene Revenant. Well described.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

krough said:


> That is an awesome scene Revenant. I can see it in my head now.
> 
> Although I have no idea why I scare Dave The Dead so much. :xbones:


Ohhhhh, ok....*you* are Krough! 
Dang all this time I thought you were Deadspider.......

wow, am I confused!:googly:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Well Dave,
Hmm how do I put this, Deadspider is my doppelgänger, my evil twin.
So in a way yes...... you are right, but yet you are also wrong.
Does that help clear things up a bit Dave? Are you less confused now?

Here Dave why don't you drink this it will make you feel better.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Now Krough scares me.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Is that little creep actually outside your home at this moment for Easter? If so, I'd love to see a few photos taken of unsuspecting people looking it over..LOL


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Richie said:


> Is that little creep actually outside your home at this moment for Easter? If so, I'd love to see a few photos taken of unsuspecting people looking it over..LOL


No way Richie....I live in a suburban subdivision of mass conformity.....
I displayed the Gemmy inflatable Jesus on a cross.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Is that the animated inlfaltable Jesus on a cross that speaks verse, or the static bleeding one?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

the bleeding one....I have to admit that the "dripping blood" flaps of cloth they use is pretty lame, but those blow-up spikes just caught my eye....


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Ditto what Uruk-Hai said!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay, people... back on topic please... this forum's not the discussion forum.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*F'd up!*

First place creepy!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Since this post got bumped back to the top of the list, I thought I'd chime in, Dave, if you ever decide to sell that thing, let me know.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Richie said:


> Since this post got bumped back to the top of the list, I thought I'd chime in, Dave, if you ever decide to sell that thing, let me know.


never!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you gonna dress it up for memorial day?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I don't think Dave's selling, or maybe it's just me? LOL


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I guess every holiday has a sick little haunted twist? That's a good idea


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Is that the animated inlfaltable Jesus on a cross that speaks verse, or the static bleeding one?


your not serious about this are you?


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

I want to barf badly that thing creeps me out.


----------

